# Unusual Birthday Gift Ideas



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

One things my friends have loved is a gift certificate to a "beading shop". 

We have one in Ausin where you go in and get help designing your own jewlery. I usually get them a gift certificate and then we go together (with a stop a starbucks) and spend some time together. This way I also have an excuse to make myself something new.

You can do the same thing at a ceramics shop... design plates, coffe mugs.....


Judi


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im going to go make my own soap this saturday..i have this store near my home called the kitchen soap and u can select any organic ingredients and make ur own soap..its not that expensive either under 25dollars for a bar..maybe if u have one in ur area too u could give it a try


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

What about Build A Bear? I know a lot of people do it, but when I got one from my boyfriend and read all the stuff he had to do to make the bear (turn around 3 times, kiss the heart before you put it in, hug the bear ect.) it made me feel so good that this hard edged man would act a fool in front of a bunch of kids and people (it was at Christmas time so it had to be packed!)

Also a complete gift basket of THEIR favorite things instead of just buying one. Like everyone knows I love Hello Kitty, my Brit Brit, and anything pink and fashionable so like GIANT gift basket full of HK gifts, some clothes for Brit and maybe a purse and tee shirt shows they know me...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

www.ediblearrangements.com









This is delicious!!!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Doctor Cathy..... That looks great! yum yum!

Judi


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i feel weird this coming from a guy but all the women in the office I work with love this stuff, you may have heard of it though, hey, at least I tried









http://www2.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/index.html?lang=en_US


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

p.s. it the bath bombs they like so much, click on bath, I have been holding out on telling my wife about them cause I know whhen I do, i'll see her in here with the credit card


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Sep 10 2004, 10:53 AM
> *im going to go make my own soap this saturday..i have this store near my home called the kitchen soap and u can select any organic ingredients and make ur own soap..its not that expensive either under 25dollars for a bar..maybe if u have one in ur area too u could give it a try
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8839*


[/QUOTE]


Just wondering if it was a 'typo', but $25 for A bar of soap? Isn't that a little high, or am I not in the real world???


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Dr Cathy...You're such a tease. That looks so good. I live in TN and they dont deliver here. ARGHHHH


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow! Nichole, those are really creative ideas!! :excl: You guys came up with some good ones too!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snertsmom+Sep 10 2004, 11:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wondering if it was a 'typo', but $25 for A bar of soap? Isn't that a little high, or am I not in the real world???








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8902
[/B][/QUOTE]

yeah i just got my bar of soap it was 23.80 dollars including tax..its home made and its all organic ingredients so its kinda high but the smell is soo delicious!! (like the nice smelling candles) i made mine from lemongrass with cornmeal and i want to eat it..the price is kinda high but i think it was worth it..


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Mee...

My daughter makes her own soap and believe you me she doesn't spend that much money for one bar, maybe a whole batch! You may want to look into making your own; lots of fun, you control the ingredients and save some bucks to spend you your fur-baby!

Judi


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Sep 12 2004, 09:32 PM
> *Mee...
> 
> My daughter makes her own soap and believe you me she doesn't spend that much money for one bar, maybe a whole batch!  You may want to look into making your own; lots of fun, you control the ingredients and save some bucks to spend you your fur-baby!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ooo







thank you for the information, i just wanted to try it out once ,my roommate wanted to try it and i did it with her too on the weekend, but if making it on ur own at home saves money and is more fun, i'll look into it!! thank you!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 10 2004, 07:10 PM
> *i feel weird this coming from a guy but all the women in the office I work with love this stuff, you may have heard of it though, hey, at least I tried
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I *LOVE*  Lush.. Their stuff is awesome!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my bday list includes:

taking the consule out of the expedition and making it look like a bench seat...sorta. 

japanese hair straightening....just in case your friend has frizzy or curly hair and wants it straight (costs around $500 and up, depending on how long your hair is)

magazine subscriptions to Modern Dog and Fido. i already have one to Bark--its great. oh, and Animal Fair is great too.

pink boxing gloves

scavenger hunts are REALLY FUN!!

you can also do a car rental for her dream car or something. 

gambling is fun.

i hope these help.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Couldn't think of anything before, but now "By George, I think I've got it"

BUY her a ticket for the Oprah show !!!!!!!!!!! Yes !!!








Maybe she will get a new Pontiac G6 !

Actually Nicole it sounds like you have 'been there, done that' with gifts for your friend. You have done all the neat stuff. 

Don't know if she lives in Illinois where you do, if she does, you could go to Oprah together...double treat 

Hope I'm not too late with my suggestion.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Actually Oprah show tickets are free. But it would be a fun "girl" day.
We have a group that have been wanting to go for a long time. But she only tapes during school months, and on Tuesday and Thursday or something like that, so it is hard to take off to go. Most of us that want to go, work together, or at least at the elementary and middle in our small town. It would be impossible to find enough subs for all of us at the same time, so we have to find a vacation day out of school to go. So far, hasn't worked out. 

HMM. Oprah show idea.....
Making friends in online forums....
Hmmm....alll of us showing up at the Oprah show with our fluff-butts!!!








(going to move this suggestion to the maltese meetup topic.)


----------

